# Interior questions



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Now that the weather is turning a little rainy here in California I thought it would be a good time to fix a few problems with my 67 GTO.

First problem. The drivers side front window. It was rolling up uneven. I discovered that the rear roller wheel that rides in the regulator was gone. I need to replace it. The metal piece that the wheel spins on is still there but the plastic wheel is gone. I now I need to remove the rivet and rivet in the new wheel. How do I do that?

Second problem. My horn doesn't work. The two horns function when I connect them directly to the battery but something between the horn and the steering wheel button is not activating the horn. How do I know if my horn relay is good or not? I only have two wires hooked to the relay but there are four pins available. Is something suppose to attach to the other two? I have disassembled the steering wheel. I pulled it. how does the switch function? I see that with the emblem removed, the nut and washer removed. Under that is the pressure switch. I checked that with a tester. It functions. Under the pressure switch I see a brass colored pin that moves up and down contained in a white plastic housing that I can remove after removing the wheel. Under that is the blinker control and another brass colored pin that has a black wire attached to the bottom. Sorry for the long explanation. Any help would be extremely helpful. Who would have thought that a horn was this complicated.

Last thing. Has anyone tried Frost King duct insulation? I read about it on another forum. It is a self adhesive foil backed dense insulation about a 1/4 inch thick. I put it in my doors under my dash on either side of my back seats and behind my back seat. 15' X 12" rolls for $18 at home depot. I noticed a big difference in the sound. It is much easier to talk to my wife now. Maybe I should have left it alone. When I replace the headliner I will use it there also. I love it for the price.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

No experience with replacing rollers or with the insulation here, but I might be able to help with the horn.

That white plastic 'tube' you found - that's the connection for the horn. There should be a wire with a contact on the end that inserts into the tube and is pushed in by a spring. Your horn button/switch works by connecting that wire to ground (usually the center column shaft) to activate the relay and thus the horns. With the wheel off, insert the wire down into that tube so that you're sure it's touching the contact down inside, and touch the other end to the center of the column. If that doesn't honk the horn (and since you know your horns are ok), then it's got to be one of three things 1) no power to the wire (easy to check with a volt meter) 2) the center steering column isn't grounded (easy to check with an ohmmeter or test light) or 3) the horn relay is 'bad' ('bad' can mean the relay itself, the connection from the steering wheel contact to the relay, or the connections between the relay and the horns). All the 'connection' questions you can test with an ohmmeter or test light. If all that's good, then it has to be the relay itself. There should be at least 3 connections to the horn relay. One is 12-volt power in, one is out to the steering wheel contact, one is out to the horns. When you ground the connection at the contact in the steering wheel, that completes a circuit from the 12v source to ground and energizes the coil inside the relay, "closing" the switch that connects the same 12v source to the horn output. Current flows from there to the horns to ground (make sure your horns have a good ground when they're installed) to make them honk.

Bear


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I think I got all that. I will try it this afternoon. The first problem I have is that my horn relay only has two wires going to it. One to the horn the other runs back into the main fuse box. (I haven't followed it back yet). When I got the car it was partially disassembled. Does anyone know the color of the wire that goes to the other connection on a 67? Does the relay have to be attached to the car to ground?


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I figured it out. No 12 V on the relay. I also cleaned up the contacts on the steering wheel. How do the horns ground. Through the screws that hold them to the core support?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

kjk990 said:


> I figured it out. No 12 V on the relay. I also cleaned up the contacts on the steering wheel. How do the horns ground. Through the screws that hold them to the core support?


Yep 

Congrats on figuring out your problem. :cheers

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My friend Bill used Frost King throughout his '67 GTO when He restored it a year or two ago. It made a huge difference....enough that I'm thinking of removing the carpets in my two Pontiacs and laying some down. Good stuff, priced right, and, so far, so good. As for the axle on your window regulator wheel, you'll have to get creative. You can cut the rivet off and use a new rivet when you attach the new wheel (they can be found...I've seen them at our local hardware stores for closet doors, etc) Or, you can use a small machine bolt after you drill out the old rivet. Not rocket science. Just another project! Good luck.


----------

